# What it cost to Sail for One Year



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Fellow I follow on You Tube who sails an engine-less 30 footer has a nice breakdown of his expenses in this video:


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Hes pretty straight forward..no bs


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

And this works out to how much per hour on the water?


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

SanderO said:


> And this works out to how much per hour on the water?


Well if he hauls the boat out for one month a year it works out to about 47 cents an hour according to my back of the envelope calculations.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

mbianka said:


> Well if he hauls the boat out for one month a year it works out to about 47 cents an hour according to my back of the envelope calculations.


I meant actually saiiling the boat... and spending time on the boat in the water.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

I am simply musing out loud here... when on takes into account all the costs of owning/using your boat for a year.... what is the actual cost/hr of use?


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Figured I'd watch it, even though I dislike these recaps. Standard of living is a fairly subjective thing. Food, entertainment, inland travel, clothing, etc, etc, all highly variable. 

I noted there was no expenditure on insurance: boat, liability or health. 

Also noted there was no expenses for traveling home, when out cruising. 

I know a guy who told me his boat cost him $600 per sail this year. As soon as I hear that, I know the shine is off the apple. The numerator can be added up. The denominator for me is not the number of sails, it's not even quantifiable. The memories, the joy, the anticipation of the coming cruise, the attraction for family, the mental and physical immersion........ it's all invaluable.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Getting the boat sorted out is the biggy.
After that you choose your lifestyle.
If ive dropped $1k in a month it means something broke or i stockex up on supplies.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

I always get a kick out of the how much does it cost to sail/cruise threads. Usually the answer is whatever your budget is.

Adjust life style to fit available resources. The fact that their is a boat involved is almost a red herring. 

My boat this year has cost about $100 in halyards and blocks, $50 in conservation area fees $99 in moorage fees, about $12 in stove alcohol, maybe $10 in aa/aaa batteries and about $1 in gas because my POS honda outboard won't run for more than about 5 minutes at a time.

Pretty cheap hobby if you want it to be.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Arcb said:


> I always get a kick out of the how much does it cost to sail/cruise threads. Usually the answer is whatever your budget is.
> 
> Adjust life style to fit available resources.......


Nailed it.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

Minnewaska said:


> Figured I'd watch it, even though I dislike these recaps. Standard of living is a fairly subjective thing. Food, entertainment, inland travel, clothing, etc, etc, all highly variable.
> 
> I noted there was no expenditure on insurance: boat, liability or health.
> 
> ...


Good point on the insurance expense might add another $1 to $2K to his expense. Maybe less since he does not have an engine. Has no need to travel to see the grand kids. Seems to be a pretty cautious sailor. Does his annual haul outs in the peak months for hurricanes. Smart.

Fellow is an admitted frugal guy. Worked in the financial industry in Chicago and Texas. Saved his money, lived simply and has mutual funds providing on going income.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Sailing solo, the only insurance he would carry..if he has any..would be general liability. Thats just over $100 yr.
An assumption....


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

How about health insurance.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

Maybe hes a vet...who knows


----------



## alanr77 (Jul 24, 2009)

Arcb said:


> I always get a kick out of the how much does it cost to sail/cruise threads. Usually the answer is whatever your budget is.
> 
> Adjust life style to fit available resources. The fact that their is a boat involved is almost a red herring.
> 
> ...


Agreed. Anyone who's owned a boat and used it kinda knows that it's not a static expense in any way. The boat will need repairs. You will want to upgrade and improve things. It's not like a car where you buy it, change the oil every three months and just drive it.

There is SO much truth to the statement: how much does it cost to cruise? As much as you have.

I currently have no running water, minimal electronics and sail almost everywhere. Stay in marinas maybe 6-7 days a month. My budget for the boat? Every penny of $2500 a month. Why? Upgrading and repairing as I go. Beyond the $2500? About $600 on "me" and "things for me". Throw in another grand for the "emergency fund" and you can see how things add up. And I've actually got a pretty nice boat that functions and sails well. And I'm a retired veteran so health coverage isn't factored into that.

Eventually will the $2500 boat budget start to have surplus every month? Hopefully. Once I'm done upgrading, repairing everything that breaks when you sail 24 hours a day, fixing the stuff that's been broken for some time and I'm ignoring ect....I'd imagine it'll cost around $1k to $1500 per month to live this way. But then again, I drink premium and eat well......


----------



## GLausin (Sep 2, 2019)

I think lifestyle and location are huge variables. I'm sure many of the world travelers out there can attest that living a modest lifestyle in Mexico vs Med or Europe vs south Pacific will be significantly different. Also, if you are visiting many different island nations, those costs will vary as opposed to staying in a single area.

But I can appreciate the intent of this video, it certainly answers the question, albeit on the minimal end of the scale.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

GLausin said:


> I think lifestyle and location are huge variables. I'm sure many of the world travelers out there can attest that living a modest lifestyle in Mexico vs Med or Europe vs south Pacific will be significantly different. Also, if you are visiting many different island nations, those costs will vary as opposed to staying in a single area.
> 
> But I can appreciate the intent of this video, it certainly answers the question, albeit on the minimal end of the scale.


Also we need to remember he does not have an engine in the boat and always anchors out. Plus being a solo sailor has less provision expenses and little pressure to pull into marinas.


----------



## slap (Mar 13, 2008)

Arcb said:


> I always get a kick out of the how much does it cost to sail/cruise threads. Usually the answer is whatever your budget is.
> 
> Adjust life style to fit available resources. The fact that their is a boat involved is almost a red herring.
> 
> ...


And some guy with an old laser is shocked by how much you spent.


----------

